# German Scarecrow



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Now that's just nuts....but apparently effective.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*He Acts Like...*

..A Flasher!
Erect him outside of someone's window in the dark of night and trip his trigger!
I wonder if it has a bult-in video camera to record the reactions?
The design would be remis without one!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG. Could this be the first ever actual FUNCTIONING scarecrow?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love the warning, _*"Achtung! Achtung!"*_

It's so serious, heheh.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's awesome.
A scarecrow that actually WORKS!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

*Terrific idea*

Wow, awesome work here. Would be great for uninvited solicitors as well!


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Lol. Thats the most noisy scarecrow ive ever seen. But all so the only truely effective one.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That'll scare away the crows...and the negihbors!


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaheeheeheeheehee
now that's funny - i don't care who ya are


----------

